# want copy the system to new xen-hvm



## maskmoataz (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello,

I have vmware which install on it FreeBSD 7.00 and want copy it to new xen container. Can I do that and how? Also if I can't, please tell me how can I copy the OS from place to another place. Also I want ask how can I install a PAE kernel on this OS to support more than 4 GB.


----------

